# Favorite Duck Calls



## Coyote Chaser (Jul 10, 2007)

I was just curious what everyone is using because their are so many to choose from, I have a old Lohman wood call that I have had for fifteen years that I think sounds just as good as any thing else that I have tried!


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Well i have two duck calls i use and love. One is a double nasty two and the other is a feather duster. Both calls are very nice calls but if i had to choose witch one i liked the best i would have to choose the feather duster just because it responds a littel faster and is allot rasper. :beer:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

primos wench....and whatever kortum is blowing.


----------



## Great White (Jun 26, 2006)

I use the power hen by Zink. I love that call.

--******


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Echo Cocobolo Timber has to be my favorite it is very ducky and has never stuck even when soaking wet.


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

Hunter's Specialties Custom Diamondwood Double Reed, $44.99 Sportsman's Warehouse. Duck Commander DC400 Cutdown Wood, $12.99 Sportsman's Warehouse. These two sound as good and ducky to me as any of the most expensive calls.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Double Nasty spit-tech and BGB Smoke-N-Double for me. :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Any Echo call is a keeper in my book. :lol:


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

Tim grounds Sweet Meet- I also think a double nasty is a great call for the money, warmer weather it is great colder weather it seems to freeze- it is not the spit tech, I heard this one is better but much heavier price tag


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

richntone quackhead series are all really good calls. they blow no matter what, and the MVP, even tho sometimes it sticks on me at the absolute worst times.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I finally found the three calls I want on my lanyard this year. 
The Buck Gardner FowlMouth II, The Cocobola/Poly Double Nasty II, and my brand new Ivory Buck Brush.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Sean Mann Big Water


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Zink Ph-2 and original powerhen


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Echo Timber diamondwood. After trying hundreds over the years, this gets my vote for #1.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

non burnt ones


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Buck Gardner Double Nasty II, and a Feather Duster cocobolo.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice picture of harry. lol He looks ready to hunt.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

He is, but yesterday he got a big ol' piece of reed up his nose and he was sneezing all night trying to get it out. I couldn't see anything up there until this morning, I guess it worked its way down. I finally called the vet and he had to sedate him to get it out. It tore up his sinuses some so he won't be hunting for a week or so.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Well i hope he gets better soon. :beer:


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

ph-2 and xr-2, , id do really like the double nasty as well.


----------

